# helmets



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

R.E.D. makes goooooood stuff dude. i have their helmet and the only complaint that i have is the little gasket hook broke off  other than that it keeps my dome nice and safe :]


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

I have no idea which one is "better", but I suspect they'll all do a good job protecting your head. You may want to try all of them on and see which one fits your head the best. I have the hi-fi and love it. It's really comfy. I've seen someone post on here that it didn't keep his head too warm though. I always wear a balaclava, so I wouldn't know about that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Is there any reason you didn`t include ProTec in your selection? Just curious maybe there is a downside of this brand.

Personally I have a ProTec helmet with audio build in (even mute and volume buttons are on the outside of the earbuds and very easy to handle). The sound is a blast and I`m very satisfied of this helmet.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i have a red and its nice. very warm. but its the only helmet i've ever had so i have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

tonysimoni said:


> Is there any reason you didn`t include ProTec in your selection? Just curious maybe there is a downside of this brand.
> 
> Personally I have a ProTec helmet with audio build in (even mute and volume buttons are on the outside of the earbuds and very easy to handle). The sound is a blast and I`m very satisfied of this helmet.


acutally i don't know why i didn't have that as one of my choices...all i hear is good things about them. how does your helmet fit? light? low profile?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

hoboken said:


> acutally i don't know why i didn't have that as one of my choices...all i hear is good things about them. how does your helmet fit? light? low profile?


It`s all off this. Very light and fits well. Personally I don`t want something else anymore because the sound is a blast. Nothing is more fun as riding down a slope with sound blasting trough your ears  

But, in search of a helmet the most important part is the fit probably, not the brand.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

tonysimoni said:


> It`s all off this. Very light and fits well. Personally I don`t want something else anymore because the sound is a blast. Nothing is more fun as riding down a slope with sound blasting trough your ears
> 
> But, in search of a helmet the most important part is the fit probably, not the brand.


agreed. i went to several shops trying on helmets, bern, red, smith, borri, and none of them fit my head right. finally i found the pro-tec ace freecarve and it fits perfectly. helmets are like boots, try on a bunch and figure out which brand fits you. brand and styling are secondary to fit, especially with a helmet.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

I second trying them.

I just bought a Medium Pro-Tech B2 snow from Sierra online...should have tried it because its fine until the top of my head. If it pushes down a little from the top, the sides of the top of my head hurt...can't really return it because it was only $15, so its off to my little brother =]


----------



## paintball_karl (Feb 9, 2008)

i have a smith holt. its the only helmet ive owned. i tried on a lot of helmets though all of which weren't to comfortable though. i ordered online without trying it on (dumb i know). i took the chances but im very pleased with the outcome. best fitting helmet for my head thus far. looks sick and got it cheap on SaC.
but yea, i suggest you dont do what i do, go to a shop and try then all on.


----------



## indoblazin (Feb 28, 2008)

If you're looking for light & low-profile check out the RED Skycap II. I wear it and I like it's shape better than other REDs. Looks less like a space helmet and more like an old skool skate helmet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

I've got a K2 Clutch (with factory installed Baseline Audio Communication System (ACS)) that I love, I have had several people in the lift line asking where I got it so they could get one too.

it's got input (w/ cables) for audio (mp3 players and what not) and a portable radio (FRS type)

there is a microphone boom (small, unobtrusive) and a PTT button over the left ear and a mute button over the right ear for cutting out the mp3 audio.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

paintball_karl said:


> i have a smith holt. its the only helmet ive owned. i tried on a lot of helmets though all of which weren't to comfortable though. i ordered online without trying it on (dumb i know). i took the chances but im very pleased with the outcome. best fitting helmet for my head thus far. looks sick and got it cheap on SaC.
> but yea, i suggest you dont do what i do, go to a shop and try then all on.


I also wear a Smith Holt (with Skullcandy from the factory) and I have a big head. the RED cut into my forehead, the K2 felt funny on the top and the Giro XL was more like a medium 

The big thing is find one that fits and is comfortable. A helmet that isn't will likely end up being used for loose change, and that doesn't protect you much. I've used mine twice now, and both times it would have been much worse. Kudos for thinking with (and of) your brain!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

I really REALLY suggest you take a look into the Bern Baker. Fits like a dream and keeps your noggin snug and warm :thumbsup:


----------

